# Which hairstyle looks the best on me?



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the darker shade in the last picture, it is a cute style too


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I'm about to cut my hair like this... tonight... what do y'all think? But not as short in the back, maybe a bit longer?


I like it. I think you should streak it with white somehow in the center like a lightning bolt look. I really like the stoic kind face you have,id love to paint your face sometime .


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

4th & 5th.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

First or



OMG WTF BRO said:


> 3


Yes.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

333333 all these people are jealous f you OP and don't want you to be hotter than them


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the darker. Seems like it suits you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1 and 5 :wink:


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

The 5th one, black hair, you look friendlier and suits you better


----------



## FAQ (May 25, 2013)

If I were you, I'd shave my hair off (YES!) to experience true freedom. Be free... wipe and go.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Daw you look so sweet in number 3, with the pumpkins :3

The red in number 2 looks amahzing though.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr.Horrible said:


> I like it. I think you should streak it with white somehow in the center like a lightning bolt look. I really like the stoic kind face you have,id love to paint your face sometime .


I have a stoic face? Coool!! lol. Sure you can paint me. Well... from a photo or something. 

I ended up cutting it short but not AS short as that pic. I didn't do lightening bolt lol that sounds a lil drastic and i work in an office. It does look like I have dark hair with reddish highlights though, which is what I believe you suggested before. I'm pretty pleased with it, except that I miss my long hair now


----------



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Picture 1 (cut) with color from #4 (blonde) would be interesting. If they can't be combined, I'd pick #1


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I have a stoic face? Coool!! lol. Sure you can paint me. Well... from a photo or something.
> 
> I ended up cutting it short but not AS short as that pic. I didn't do lightening bolt lol that sounds a lil drastic and i work in an office. It does look like I have dark hair with reddish highlights though, which is what I believe you suggested before. I'm pretty pleased with it, except that I miss my long hair now


 you work in an office? You should work in a salon making cool hair dews and running fashion shows or something along those lines. I think if you streaked your hair like rogue people would like it.That kind of stuff is more acceptable nowdays


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr.Horrible said:


> you work in an office? You should work in a salon making cool hair dews and running fashion shows or something along those lines. I think if you streaked your hair like rogue people would like it.That kind of stuff is more acceptable nowdays


I did work in salons actually but it's not my thing. I don't like talking to people all day long. Hair got pretty boring, most people just wanted regular haircuts and roots done. Maybe I could have gone further and became famous but... I don't see myself doing that.

I work in a real estate office, I'm planning to get my real estate license. Now that sounds fun. For now. Til I get bored of this too lol


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I did work in salons actually but it's not my thing. I don't like talking to people all day long. Hair got pretty boring, most people just wanted regular haircuts and roots done. Maybe I could have gone further and became famous but... I don't see myself doing that.
> 
> I work in a real estate office, I'm planning to get my real estate license. Now that sounds fun. For now. Til I get bored of this too lol


you don't seem like a real estate office worker. seriously though I dont understand how people can do office work even if it pays good


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr.Horrible said:


> you don't seem like a real estate office worker. seriously though I dont understand how people can do office work even if it pays good


I actually don't mind the office at all, and I've had over 30 jobs so far. Office is my favorite.

When I do become a realtor though, I'll be more on the streets and less in the office.

What do YOU do?


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I actually don't mind the office at all, and I've had over 30 jobs so far. Office is my favorite.
> 
> When I do become a realtor though, I'll be more on the streets and less in the office.
> 
> What do YOU do?


art and music


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr.Horrible said:


> art and music


more specific?


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> more specific?


I make metal sculptures and sell them either free lance or just by my own design ,and I write and record music . Im currently in school and also working retail part time while doing my free lance work and building a reputation as a sculptor


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

@Dr.Horrible 


> I really like the stoic kind face you have,id love to paint your face sometime .


Best. Pick-up. Line. Ever! :laughing::wink:

(And is seems to work to....)


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Of the original pics, I like number 1. Number two is a second.



Life.Is.A.Game said:


> I'm about to cut my hair like this... tonight... what do y'all think? But not as short in the back, maybe a bit longer?


I like this very much.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I personally like your hair the most in picture #3 Both the color and cut.. it just seems to suit your face the most


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

First and third. Black hair though.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

Picture number one really suits you. It fits your facial structure best, makes you look fun/flirty (if that's a look you like), and gives you a neat edge in looks. Very cute!

Number four surprised me, to be honest. Not that you look bad as a blonde, but blonde hair with no bangs really softens out your features in ways the other pictures haven't. It's amazing how something as simple as dye and a haircut can make you look so different!


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

2!!!!!


----------

